# multi prise thunderbolt



## micka260 (11 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour,
Je travail sur macbook air 13", dans le but de pouvoir connecter un écran externe et un cable ethernet, j'aimerai savoir si il existe une multi prise thunderbolt pour brancher deux adaptateurs.

Merci


----------



## Larme (11 Septembre 2013)

Pas à ma connaissance.
Par contre, il existe des _Docks ThunderBolt_ (_Matrox_ & _Belkin_ en proposent).
MacG en a parlé :
Test Belkin
Test Matrox


----------



## JP (27 Novembre 2013)

Je viens de l'acheter
Les disques thunderbolt ou Firewire montent mais pas les USB 2.0 ou 3.0
Les disques sont bien alimentés (diode allumée) mais ne montent pas sur le bureau
Le même disque dur monte en Firewire mais pas en USB 2.0 ou 3.0
Le même disque dur monte en thunderbolt mais pas en USB 2.0 ou 3.0
Utilitaire disque ne les voit pas
J'ai testé les câbles et les ai changés
Rien n'y fait.
Donc je regarde encore demain sinon retour à l'envoyeur !


----------



## micka260 (29 Novembre 2013)

Merci pour ces deux tests, qui n'ont vraiment pas l'air concluent du tout ...

JP tu as acheté lequel ?


----------

